# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاثنين 8 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاثنين 8/3/1431  الموافق 22/02/2010

يطرأ انخفاض في درجات الحرارة على مناطق شمال وغرب  والأجزاء الشمالية لوسط المملكة تصحب بنشاط في الرياح السطحية تحد من مدى الرؤية  الأفقية. وسماء غائمة جزئيا تتخللها سحب ركامية في فترة الظهيرة على جنوب غرب  المملكة خاصة المرتفعات منها وفرصة تكون الضباب على الجزئين الاوسط والجنوبي للبحر  الاحمر خلال ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: أغلبها غربية الى شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 –  35 كم/ساعة على الجزئين الشمالي والاوسط في حين تكون جنوبية الى جنوبية شرقية على  الجزء الجنوبي .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية شرقية تتحول تدريجيا شرقية إلى  جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 38 كم/ساعة.
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج .

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و42  دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /12مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 81%

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

«عبد الله وسميرة» بانتظار الحكم القضائي وتوقعات بنهاية سعيدة 


 

توقع مراقبون أن تنتهي قضية الزوجين «عبد الله وسميرة» اللذين لا يزالان ينتظران صدور حكم قضائي في قضيتهما التي رفعها والد الزوجة مطالبًا بالتفريق بينهما بسبب «عدم تكافؤ النسب» بعد مرور نحو عامين ونصف العام من الزواج الذي أثمر عن إنجاب الطفلة ريماس 16 شهرا ، نهاية سعيدة بعد تدخل جهات رسمية إضافة إلى تدخل الهيئة الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان وجمعية حقوق الإنسان بالمنطقة الشرقية اللتين تابعتا مجريات القضية ، وأن تنتهي القضية بنفس الطريق التي آلت إليه مشكلة «فاطمة ومنصور» والتي اختتمت بنهاية سعيدة أعادت الحقّ لنصابه وإعادتهما إلى كنف الزوجيّة ومعهما طفليهما اللذين تجرعا مرارة الفراق مع والديهما.
وتأتي التوقعات في الوقت الذي لا يزال فيه عبدالله وسميرة من محافظة القطيف في انتظار صدور حكم قضائي بقضية «عدم تكافؤ النسب» التي رفعها والد الزوجة مطالبًا بالتفريق بينهما .
وكان القاضي قد طلب (التفريق بين الزوجين مؤقتاً وعدم انكشاف الزوجة على زوجها وضرورة بقاء محرم بينهما إلى حين البت في القضية شرعًا).
وقالت الناشطة الحقوقية في مجال المرأة والأسرة فوزية العيوني: إنها متابعة لمثل هذه القضايا(تكافؤ النسب), مشيرة إلى أنها لم تكن مثل هذه القضايا موجودة في المجتمع. وكشفت أنه بعد قضية فاطمة ومنصور ظهرت 10 حالات لافتة إلى أنه حتى الآن لم يحدث الطلاق إلا في حالتين فقط. وأشارت إلى أن قضية عبدالله وسميرة محسومة لأنها تمت بموافقة من قبل الأب وهو الآن على قيد الحياة، وأن طلبه بالانفصال بعد الزواج ليس من حقه .
وكان الزوجان عبدالله وسميرة قد اضطرا إلى الانفصال مؤقتًا في انتظار صدور حكم قضائي في قضيتهما التي رفعها والد الزوجة، مطالبًا بالتفريق بين ابنته وزوجها، بسبب عدم تكافؤ النسب بينهما، بعد مرور نحو عام ونصف العام من الزواج، الذي أثمر طفلة (ريماس)، واتهم والد الزوجة الزوج بتقديم أوراق مزورة في فترة الخطوبة، وأنه قام بتزوير نسبه، وأوهمه بأنه ينتمي إلى قبيلة، في المقابل ينفي الزوج هذه التهم، موجهًا لوالد زوجته تهمة تقديم أوراق «مزورة» إلى القاضي، خلال النظر في القضية، ويؤيده في ذلك شقيق زوجته.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بلدية صفوى تنهي مشكلات تجمع مياه الأمطار بشوارعها 


تسعى بلدية صفوى الى إنهاء مشكلة التجمعات المائية الناتجة عن مياه الأمطار في العديد من أحياء مدينة صفوى و تقوم حالياً بإزالة اسفلت شوارع حي البدرية لرفع مستواها منعا لتجمع المياه حيث إن اسفلت الشارع العام الفاصل بين حيي العروبة والبدرية المسمى شارع بلال بن رباح يعد منطقة تجمع مياه الأمطار . كما قامت البلدية بإزالة الاسفلت المتواجد في حي حزم صفوى وتحديدا المتواجد عند مدرسة صفوى الثانوية من الجهة الشرقية وإعادة تهيئته من جديد وربط الموقع بالمصائد المتواجدة لمنع التجمعات المتكررة للمياه.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

إصابة سائق واحتراق سيارته بمنعطف الموت

  


أصيب سائق يبلغ 30 عاما بكسر في الفخذ واليد أثر تعرضه لحادث تصادم أمس على طريق الخليج بسيهات. وباشر الحادث المرور وفرقة من الهلال الأحمر والدفاع المدني الذي حضر إثر اشتعال النيران في السيارة, هذا وقد أنقذ السائق مجموعة من المارة حيث تمكنوا من اخراجه من السيارة قبل اشتعالها وتم نقله إلى مستشفى عنك العام عبر الهلال الأحمر. يذكر ان طريق الخليج الذي يطلق عليه السائقون والاهالي شارع الموت هاجس لمستخدميه لكثرة الحوادث التي يشهدها هذا الطريق الذي لم تفلح التطويرات التي أجريت عليه في الحد منها بل أدت إلى زيادتها وخاصة الموقع القريب من الدوار. وطالب الأهالي الجهات المعنية بالوقوف بحزم أمام الحوادث التي تقع بعمل كافة الإجراءات التي تضمن سلامة المواطنين والمقيمين كعمل المطبات الصناعية أو إشارات المرور على هذا الطريق الخطير.
شدة الارتطام اتلفت السيارة والمارة انقذوا السائق من النيران

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

6 مستشفيات حكومية بالشرقية والرياض ترفض علاج «أحمد»

  

رفضت 6 مستشفيات حكومية بالمنطقة الشرقية والرياض استقبال طفل يعاني نوبة صرع بحجة عدم توافر "سرير"، ما أدى لتدهور حالته الصحية يوما بعد الآخر وهو يعيش فاقد الوعي بمنزل أسرته منذ 20 يوماً بعد مغادرته قسم العناية المركزة بمستشفى القطيف المركزي.
تفاقم الحالة
وقال والد الطفل محمد سعيد الفردان : منذ ولادة "أحمد" 3 أعوام كانت تداهمه نوبة صرع تفقده الوعي مرة كل شهر وبعد مراجعة مستشفيات المنطقة الشرقية لم نتوصل لحل، بينما كانت حالته تزداد سوءا حتى أصبحت النوبة تأتيه أسبوعيا، وأضاف «أدخلته قسم العناية المركزية بمستشفى القطيف المركزي وظل هناك أكثر من 50 يوما إثر نوبة استمرت ساعة، لكنه مازال على حاله إلى اليوم».
6 مستشفيات 
ولفت الفردان الى ان مستشفيات الدمام المركزي والولادة والأطفال بالدمام، والملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام والملك فهد الجامعي بالخبر ، والملك فيصل التخصصي بالرياض ومدينة الملك فهد الطبية بالرياض رفضت الحالة بحجة عدم توافر سرير لديها وان الحالة بسيطة ويمكن علاجها بأي مستشفى آخر ، منوها إلى ان مستشفى القطيف المركزي لا يوجد به أخصائي أعصاب أو جهاز تخطيط ما ساهم فى تفاقم حالة الطفل.
إخلاء طبي 
واتهم والد الطفل مديرية الشئون الصحية بالمنطقة الشرقية بعد تنفيذ قرار نقل الطفل بالإخلاء الطبي من مستشفى القطيف المركزي إلى مدينة الملك فهد الطبية بالرياض الذي صدر بتاريخ 17 صفر الماضي، مشيرا إلى ان الخطاب ضاع في أروقة الوزارة، وبعد عدة محاولات تم العثور عليه في ملفات قسم الطوارئ بالمديرية العامة للشؤون الصحية بالدمام بعد 14 يوماً لكن بعد فوات الأوان. كما أرسل الإخلاء الطبي بالرياض خطابين للتنسيق مع مستشفى القطيف المركزي والمدينة الطبية بالرياض وتم التجاوب من قبل مركزي القطيف، بينما اكدت المدينة الطبية عدم تلقيها أي خطاب. وناشد والد الطفل مسؤولي مديرية الصحة بمتابعة حالة طفله وتوفير علاج له بمستشفى آخر . كما طالب الجهات المختصة بسرعة التدخل لدى المستشفيات الحكومية لاستقبال وعلاج طفله.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف ..  «هيئة» و«جمعية حقوق الإنسان» تتبنيان  قضية «سجين زنزانة المنزل»

 


 تفاعلت هيئة وجمعية حقوق الإنسان، مع قضية «سجين زنزانة المنزل»، وأبدى المشرفان  على فرعيهما في المنطقة الشرقية إبراهيم عسيري، والدكتور عبد الجليل السيف استعداد  الهيئة والجمعية، لمساعدة حسين، على تسوية مشكلته مع عائلته، التي نشرت الصحف المحليه   تفاصيلها أمس. وقال المشرف على فرع هيئة حقوق الإنسان في الشرقية عسيري: «نحن على استعداد لاستقبال حسين، والاستماع له، واستدعاء أسرته، للوقوف  على أسباب المشكلة». فيما قال السيف: «إن أي شخص يتعرض إلى عنف أسري، سواءً كان من  الأم أو الأب، باستطاعته التقدم إلى فرع الجمعية، بالمستندات كافة التي تثبت  أقواله، وكتابة المشكلة، ليُشكل لنا مستنداً نحيله إلى لجنة مختصة لدرسه،  والاستعانة بجهات مختصة أخرى، مثل الشرطة، أو الشؤون الاجتماعية، للوقوف على  المشكلة، وأسبابها في شكل كامل وواضح».

وأوضح عسيري، أن فرع «الهيئة» استقبل «حالات لأبناء معنفين، ومنها طفل كانت آثار  الضرب ظاهرة على جسده. وكان حينها يؤدي الاختبارات»، مضيفاً أنه في مثل هذه الحالات  يتم «تحويل القضية إلى الجهات المختصة، أي الشؤون الاجتماعية، أو الشرطة»، مؤكداً  أن «أي مشكلة عائلية نسعى جاهدين لحلها».

بدوره، روى حسين المزيد من فصول «معاناته» خلال السنوات  الماضية، وما وصفه بـ «التعذيب النفسي والجسدي»، الذي قاساه مع أسرته على مدى خمس  سنوات، بدأت في الـ12 من مساء يوم 15 من شهر شوال عام 1424هـ. وقال: «كان عمري  يومها 17 سنة. وقد دخلت إلى غرفة نومي، فهجم علي شقيقي الأكبر، واثنان من أقاربي،  وقيدوني بحبل وعصبوا عيني وفمي، وأدخلوني في السيارة. وكان هذا كله على مرأى ومسمع  من والدي ووالدتي وبقية أشقائي، وتوجهوا بي إلى إحدى المزارع في تاروت، وانهالوا  عليّ بالضرب بقضيب حديد، وآخر خشب. كما قام أحد أقاربي بنزع أربعة أظافر، وأخذ  خالي، الذي كان متواجداً معهم، منشاراً وجرح يدي. كما ضغطوا على عضوي التناسلي بمقص  أسلاك كهربائي، وأطفأ سيجارة في يدي، ومن ثم اقتادوني إلى منزل خالي، وبعدها نقلت  إلى إحدى المستشفيات، إذ نتج عن تعذيبهم لي خللاً في وظائف الكلى». وبقي حسين في  المستشفى يتلقى العلاج لمدة 10 أيام، وبعدها تم إدخاله إلى «الزنزانة» في منزل  عائلته. ويكمل «بقيت فيها خمس سنوات، وتم إطلاق سراحي بتدخل أحد أقاربي، وكان ذلك  في منتصف شهر رمضان ما قبل الماضي»، مضيفاً «في ذلك الوقت، كانت والدتي ترفض خروجي  من الزنزانة، وتوعدت بأن تخرج من المنزل في حال خروجي، وبالفعل نفذت ما وعدت به،  وتوسلت لها بأن تعود، وعادت لاحقاً».

وبعد خروجه من «الزنزانة»، يشير إلى أنهم كانوا يعاملونه «باحتقار وازدراء،  ويسخرون مني. فيما قام أحد أقاربي بالجلوس معي، وتحدث لساعات طويلة، حول حياتي  ومستقبلي. ورافقني إلى إحدى المستشفيات، لعلاجي من الضعف الجنسي الذي أصبت به،  نتيجة الضرب». وأضاف «اتهمني والدي في بلاغ قدمه إلى شرطة القطيف، بمحاولة قتله،  وتفجير المنزل، فاشتكيت عليه أنا، بسبب سجنه لي لسنوات، فألقوا القبض عليه، ولكنني  تنازلت عنه. بيد أنهم لم يستقبلوني في المنزل، وطردوني. وأصبحت أمي تغطي وجهها عني.  وكأني شخص غريب عنها. وبعد أن مرّ على طردي عام كامل، أعيش اليوم مشرداً. ولا يوجد  من يصرف علي، أو يساعدني في إكمال دراستي».


 :huh:  ياترى من الجاني ومين المجني عليه
ومن الظالم ومين المظلوم في هالقضيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على المختفي «راتب»... «جثة» إثر  حادثة مرورية

 

 بعد تسعة أيام من اختفائه، تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من جلاء سر الشاب السوري راتب  قتيمان، الذي نشرت عنه الصحف يوم أمس ، إذ تمكنت أمس من تحديد هويته، واكتشاف أنه  توفي في حادثة مرورية، تعرض لها واثنان من أصدقائه (سعوديين) قبل أيام، بيد أن  «خطأً» وقع فيه مستشفى الجبيل العام، أدى إلى تبديل جثث، فتم تسليم جثة راتب إلى  عائلة سعودية، توفي ابنها في الحادثة، وأخذته إلى الرياض ودفنته هناك. وقال الناطق  الإعلامي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني لـ«الحياة»: «إن الشاب  المختفي كان على متن سيارة، برفقة اثنين من أصدقائه، وكانت تسير بسرعة عالية على  طريق أبوحدرية، وارتطمت في شاحنة كبيرة، ما أدى إلى اختفاء معالم جثثهم، واختلاطها  مع بعضها. ونقلوا إلى مستشفى الجبيل العام». وأشار إلى ان الشبان الثلاثة كانوا في  «زيارة عائلية بحسب ما كشفت التحقيقات». وسيطر الحزن على منزل راتب (17 سنة)،  بفقده، بحسب ما نقل خاله، الذي قال: «تم التعرف على هوية الشابين السعوديين، بسبب  وجود إثبات هوية في حوزتهما. فيما لم يكن راتب يحمل أي إثبات شخصي»، مضيفاً أن «أهل  أحد الشابين السعوديين، وهم سكان الرياض، أخذوا جثة راتب، ودفنوها لاعتقادهم انها  تعود لابنهم، فيما أخذت عائلة أخرى ابنها، ودفنوه، وذكر خال راتب، انه تم «تسليم  الجثث على رغم ان شرطة الجبيل لديها بلاغ عن اختفاء راتب، وتم إعطاؤهم مواصفاته  كاملة، فيما كان يفترض في مثل هذه الحال، ان لا تُسلم الجثث إلا بعد التأكد من  هويتها، لأنه يوجد تعميم في أقسام الشرط والمرور عن اختفاء شاب».
 وتوجهت والدة الشاب، إلى الرياض صباح أمس، للتعرف على جثة ابنها، وملابسه، على  رغم انه مضى على الدفن أربعة أيام. وقالت : «لم أتمكن من تحمل صدمة الخبر  المؤلم، وازدادت أحزاني حين علمت بتبديل الجثث، ودفن راتب في الرياض من جانب عائلة  الشاب السعودي، الذي لا زالت جثته في مستشفى الجبيل العام»، مستدركة «على الأقل  سأرى ملابسه الموجودة لدى ذوي الشاب السعودي». وأضافت «علمنا بانه كان متوجهاً إلى  الخفجي، مع أصدقائه على رغم انه لم يبلغني بذلك».
 :huh:  الله يرحمه ويعينها ويصبر قلبها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الرياض.. مواطن يعترف بقتل زوجته الوافدة بالسكين 



أوقعت شرطة منطقة الرياض بمواطن اربعيني بعد ثبوت تورطه في مقتل  زوجته.
وكان مركز شرطة البطحاء قد تلقى بلاغاً من أحد الوافدين العرب 43 عاماً  يفيد فيه عن مقتل قريبته 24 عاماً داخل شقتها في حي ثليم ، حيث عثر عليها داخل غرفة  النوم ملقاة على السرير وبجوارها سكين ملطخة بالدماء وتبين تعرضها لعدة طعنات بآلة  حادة (سكين) في منطقة الصدر وأعلى الظهر وعدد من الجروح المتناثرة نتيجة مقاومتها  في كلتا يديها.
وتم اسناد القضية الى شرطة منطقة الرياض التي اتخذت مهمة البحث  في هذه القضية إلى شعبة التحريات والبحث الجنائي التي قامت بجملة من الاجراءات  البحثية والتحريات التي أسفرت عن التعرف على هوية القاتل والذي اتضح أنه زوج المجني  عليها وتم القبض عليه ، وبالتحقيق معه اعترف بارتكاب الجريمة وصدق اعترافه شرعا  بذلك .
جهة التحقيق لا تزال تجري التحقيقات مع الجاني لمعرفة ظروف وملابسات  الحادثة والدوافع التي أدت إلى ارتكابها .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط مواطن ابتز مجموعة من الفتيات  «إلكترونياً»

 أسقطت الأجهزة الأمنية في المنطقة الشرقية، مواطناً مارس الابتزاز الإلكتروني،  مُستهدفاً مجموعة من الفتيات. وهو خامس شخص يتورط في هذه النوعية من الجرائم في  المنطقة خلال السنوات الماضية. وضبط قسم التحريات والبحث الجنائي في شرطة الدمام  المُتهم، وهو في العقد الثالث من العمر، بعد تورطه في ابتزاز الفتيات، اللواتي كن  يترددن على مواقع إلكترونية. وتم القبض عليه، وتسليمه إلى شرطة غرب الدمام، التي  قامت بدورها بالتحقيق معه، واحالته إلى فرع هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام، لاتخاذ  الإجراءات النظامية في حقه.

وأكد الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني، استقبال أقسام  الشرطه في محافظات المنطقة، عدداً من البلاغات حول بعض القضايا والجرائم المعلوماتية  المتمثلة في عمليات الابتزاز، والاستغلال، والترويج لحزمة من الممنوعات والمحظورات،  مثل الصور الفاضحة، والمقاطع المُخلة ونحوه»، مشيراً إلى تعاملهم مع تلك البلاغات  «مباشرة»، مستشهداً بعدد من القضايا، وقعت في الظهران، والخفجي، والثقبة، إضافة إلى  الأحساء، والدمام.

ويقوم عناصر البحث والتحري بعمليات تقصي بعد ورود بلاغات مشابهة، والقبض على  المتهم متلبساً، والتحقيق معه، ثم يُحال إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام، التي تضم  قسماً مختصاً للتحقيق في هذا النوع من الجرائم والقضايا. وتقوم بإحالة القضية إلى  المحكمة، التي تتولى تحديد العقوبة على المتهم.

وألقت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية أخيراً، القبض على متهمين في قضايا وجرائم  إلكترونية، تمثلت في عمليات ابتزاز وترويج لصور فاضحة، مثل التي شهدتها مدينة  الظهران. وتم القبض فيها على مواطن في العقد الرابع، قام بشراء موقع «إباحي» على  شبكة الإنترنت، بهدف التحرش بالذكور القصَر، إضافة إلى عملية قبض تمت لـ «الهاكرز»  في الثقبة، وعملية أخرى تمت في الخفجي بعد قيام مواطن باستغلال آخر إثر إدعائه أنه  امرأة، وبحاجة إلى مبالغ مالية، وتم التعرف عليه من خلال حسابه المصرفي، والقبض  عليه بعد حصوله على مبالغ مالية، تقدر بنحو ثمانية آلاف ريال، وأحيل إلى هيئة  التحقيق والادعاء العام. وفي الأحساء، تم الحكم على شاب بالسجن والجلد إثر قيامه  بابتزاز فتاة عقب سرقة بريدها الإلكتروني. وينص نظام محاكمة الجرائم الالكترونية  على 16 بنداً بعقوبات يصل أقصاها إلى السجن لـ10 أعوام، وغرامة تصل إلى خمسة ملايين  ريال، وفي أدناها سجن أربعة أعوام وغرامة تقدر بنصف مليون ريال.

 :noworry:  العالم وصلو بالنت لوين  وهذول طالع حد تفكيرهم لوين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تغريم طبيبة «هاربة» 5 آلاف ريال 



أصدرت الهيئة الطبية الشرعية في منطقة مكة المكرمة حكما يقضي  بتغريم طبيبة نساء وولادة وافدة تعمل في مستشفى خاص مبلغ 5 آلاف ريال بعد ثلاث  سنوات من هروب الطبيبة المعالجة ، إلا أنها لم تعد للعمل في المستشفى الخاص، إثر  تسببها في إجراء عملية تنظيف تسببت في تلف الرحم وفقدان الإنجاب. 
وطالب الحكم  الصادر إدارة المستشفى بدفع المبلغ الزهيد إلى المواطنة بعد 3 سنوات من المداولات  في أروقة الشئون الصحية مما دفع الزوج لطرق باب المظالم للمطالبة برد مظلمته بعد  رفض حكم الهيئة الطبية .

 :amazed:  اتلاف رحم  وفقدان الانجاب وحكمها تغريم 5000 

اشهالاستهتار بحقوق الناس ليش هالظلم  .. والله لوفي بلد ثاني كان التعويض بالملايين

وحتى هالملايين مارح تعوض هالانسانه عن خسارتها هالنعمه .. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في هالطبيبه

وفي القاضي اللي حكم  هالحكم بعد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الدفاع المدني» تستعين بـ «البلوتوث»  للتوعية بمخاطر الحرائق

 يشهد الاحتفال بـ «اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني» هذا العام، إدخال تقنية  «البلوتوث»، لبث رسائل التوعية بمخاطر الحرائق بين زوار المجمعات التجارية. وقال  مدير الدفاع المدني في الشرقية اللواء محمد الغامدي: «نسقنا مع إحدى الشركات  المتخصصة، لاستخدام هذه التقنية في التوعية»، لافتاً إلى أن الدفاع المدني «يُعتبر  أول جهة حكومية تستخدم هذه التقنية».
 وناقش الغامدي، ظهر أمس خلال اجتماع موسع مع مسؤولي إدارات حكومية، الاستعدادات  والترتيبات للمشاركة في «اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني»، الذي تنطلق فعالياته مطلع  شهر آذار (مارس) المقبل، تحت شعار»الدفاع المدني وطب الكوارث». وأوضح مدير الدفاع  المدني في الشرقية اللواء محمد الغامدي، أنه سيتم خلال اليوم العالمي «التركيز على  جوانب هامة، تهدف إلى حماية الأرواح والممتلكات، إضافة إلى نشر ثقافة السلامة،  والتطرق إلى تجنب الكوارث».
 وقال: «سيتم إقامة مستشفى ميداني في موقع الاحتفال، لشرح درجات الحرائق، ومدى  تأثيرها على الجسم، والأثر الكبير التي تسببه الحرائق»، لافتاً إلى أنها تأتي  «مواكبة لشعار الاحتفالية لهذا العام». وأبان أنه سيتم «إقامة معرض مصاحب لليوم  العالمي، لعرض آليات الدفاع المدني المُستخدمة في إخماد الحريق، وصور مُعبرة،  ووسائل السلامة في المنازل، والسيارات، والمكاتب، إضافة إلى توزيع نشرات توعوية  وتوضيحية حول أسباب نشوب الحرائق».
 وأشار إلى أنه تم إعداد برنامج «مميز» للاحتفال، «بمشاركة أكثر من 50 جهة حكومية  وخاصة، إضافة إلى مؤسسات وشركات متخصصة في مجال السلامة، ستطرح أفكارًا ورؤى لإنجاح  هذه الفعالية، بهدف الخروج بصورة مغايرة عن السنوات الماضية». وكشف عن مخاطبة فرع  وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد في المنطقة، «لحث الخطباء وأئمة  المساجد، على توعية المجتمع بأهمية السلامة في الحياة اليومية، وتسليط الضوء عليها  من منظور شرعي»، لافتاً إلى أهمية دورهم في «إيصال هذه الرسالة إلى أكبر شريحة  مُمكنة من الناس».
 وأوضح أنه سيتم عمل «زيارات من قبل مسؤولي الدفاع المدني لبعض المصابين بالحروق  في المستشفيات، لمواساتهم والتخفيف عنهم، إضافة إلى إلقاء محاضرات وندوات توعية في  مدارس البنين، وتزويد مدارس البنات بصورة منها، وعمل زيارات لطلبة المدارس للمعارض  المصاحبة للفعالية، وتفعيل لجنة أصدقاء الدفاع المدني في المدارس. فيما سيتم نشر  عبارات إرشادية على فواتير شركات الاتصالات، والكهرباء، والمياه، والبريد، إضافة  إلى التنسيق مع مكتب رعاية الشباب، لنشر وتوزيع العبارات الإرشادية على شاشات  الملاعب الرياضية خلال المباريات التي تقام بالتزامن مع الاحتفالية». وأوضح أنه تم  «التنسيق مع أمانتي المنطقة الشرقية والأحساء، للإفادة من اللوحات المضيئة التابعة  لهما، في نشر العبارات الإرشادية الخاصة بالسلامة، إضافة إلى عمل مسيرة لآليات  الدفاع المدني والجهات ذات العلاقة، تسير في جميع الطرق والميادين الرئيسة في  المحافظات». وشدد الغامدي على أهمية هذا اليوم بالنسبة للجميع، معتبراً أنه «حدث  مهم وفعال في نشر ثقافة السلامة، وأهميتها في المحافظة على سلامة الأرواح  والممتلكات، وتفادي مسببات الحرائق، مما قد ينتج عنها إصابات بشرية أو مادية  كبيرة».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قردان مجهولان يثيران الذعر بالخبر 








تسبب قردان أمس في إثارة الذعر بين سكان حي العقربية بالخبر ،  وفشلت جهود الأهالي في القبض عليهما في ظل عدم تحرك الجهات المختصة مع البلاغات  التي تقدم بها الأهالي.
وقال سالم الحربي أحد سكان الحي : إن الجهات المختصة لم  تتعامل بجدية مع بلاغ أهالي الحي، مشيراً إلى أن الدفاع المدني أخلى مسؤوليته عن  الحادثة، موضحاً أن القردين داهما المنازل وأثارا ذعر النساء والأطفال، مبيناً  أنهما مازالا يتنقلان بين أسطح المنازل بالعقربية والجميع في انتظار تحرك جدي  لمسؤولي البلدية والشرطة. وأوضح الحربي أن القردين يتمتعان بذكاء كبير حال دون  الايقاع بهما.
من جهة أخرى أوضح مسئول الخدمات ببلدية الخبر الدكتور زكي العوامي  ان البلدية تجهل مصدر هذين القردين ، معتبراً أن البلدية ليست الجهة الوحيدة  المخولة بالقبض على هذه القرود، مشيراً الى أنه سيتم التنسيق مع الشرطة لضبهما عن  طريق إصابتهما بالأبر المخدرة. وأوضح العوامي أنه تم القبض على 4 قردة مشابهة  مؤخراً بحي الشبيلي بالخبر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصرع شاب غرقا سقطت سيارته ببركة مياه على طريق العقير





لقي شاب في العقد الثاني من عمره مصرعه غرقا على طريق العقير ـ  الجشة، وذلك مساء أمس ، بعد تدهور مركبته الكامري في بركة مياه أرضية بعمق 6أمتار،  حفرتها إحدى الشركات الوطنية التي تعمل في مشروع سفلتة الطريق المتفرع من طريق  العقير إلى مدينة الملك عبدالله شرق مدينة الطرف، وتشير تفاصيل الحادث بأن سائق  المركبة كان قادما من العقير باتجاه الجفر انحرفت سيارته فجأة نحو اليسار ولم يتمكن  من السيطرة على عجلة القيادة لتسقط داخل بركة المياه، ليحتجز داخل سيارته وسط  المياه ويلقى حتفه على الفور، قبل فك احتجازه من قبل الدفاع المدني بالأحساء الذي  شارك بثلاث فرق إنقاذ من وحدة الدفاع المدني بمدينة الجفر، والعمران، وسلطانه، كما  شاركت فرقتا إسعاف من هيئة الهلال الأحمر السعودي ممثلة في مركزي طريق سلوى  والقارة، وقد تم نقل الجثة إلى مستشفى الجفر العام ، بينما باشر مرور الأحساء  الحادث ميدانيا وتخطيطه، وتنظيم حركة المرور على طريق العقير.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قالتا إنهما هربتا من البيت خوفاً من بطشه
 أب يعرض طفلتيه لتجار المخدرات مقابل الحصول على "إبرة  مخدر"

 

 أحالت دائرة العرض والأخلاق بهيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام بمكة المكرمة يوم السبت  الماضي طفلتين (13- 10 عاماً) إلى مؤسسة دار الفتيات بحي العمرة , فيما طلبت من  شرطة العاصمة المقدسة ممثلة بمركز شرطة التنعيم توفير الحماية الاجتماعية اللازمة  والعيش الكريم لهما والتحقيق مع والدهما 51 عاما حول ماذكرتاه في التحقيق من قيام  والدهما بعرض جسديهما لتجار المخدرات في سبيل توفير ( هروين ) و ( إوبر مخدرة  ).


  وتشير المعلومات  إلى أن مركز شرطة التنعيم  تلقى يوم الأحد الماضي بلاغ تغيب طفلتين تدرسان بالصف الخامس والثالث الابتدائي عن  منزل الأسرة بحي الزاهر. وتم تعميم البلاغ لإدارة البحث الجنائي لشرطة العاصمة  المقدسة, والبحث والتحري حول اختفائهما ومن خلال التقنيات الحديثه التي تتوفر لدي  الأجهزة الأمنية تم القبض على شاب لديه علاقة غير مباشرة بأحدى الطفلتين.


 وأكد الشاب انه تلقى اتصالاً من الطفلتين يطالبانه بإيوائهما والخروج معه ,  حيث رفض ذلك وتم الاتفاق معه بمحاولت التمهيد لمقابلتهن في حاله اتصالهن عليه.
  وبعد مرور أسبوع من اختفائهما تلقى الشاب اتصالاً من الطفلتين وجرى تحديد  موعد للالتقاء معهن أمام مستشفي السلام الأهلي بحي جبل النور, وبعد القبض عليهن  ذكرن أن والدهن يتعمد إدخال الرجال من تجار المخدرات عليهما وعلى والدتهن مقابل  إعطائه جرعة مخدرة .


 وأكدتا انه يعرض جسدهما ووالدتهن مقابل المخدرات عندها قررن الهرب , مشيرتين  إلى أنهما باتتا بساحات الحرم وبعض الأيام في شقه شبان بالشرائع واستراحة لا تعلمان  موقعها .


 وأكدتا عدم مساسهن بسوء من قبل الشبان, وطالبن الكشف عليهن بالمستشفي والتأكد  من عذريتهن, حيث كانتا تحكيان قصتهما لشبان وتطلبان المساعدة وجرى الكشف عليهن  والتأكد من كلامهما وإحالتهما لهيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام بحكم الاختصاص .


 وتشير المعلومات إلى أنه يجري استدعاء الأب وإلام والتأكد مما ذكرته الطفلتين  من حقائق تدمي القلب , حيث يطلبن عدم الرجوع لمنزل الجحيم حسب وصفهما . ولا تزال  القضية قيد النظر والتحقيق بشرطة التنعيم وهيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام .

 :huh:  ياااربي والله حرااام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معتل نفسياً يتراجع عن الانتحار 




أقنع رجال الدفاع المدني في رياض الخبراء معتلا نفسيا بالعدول والتراجع عن قرار  الانتحار وأنزلوه بسلام من ارتفاع 25 مترا أمس.

وكان المعتل، البالغ من  العمر 33 عاما، صعد إلى قمة برج اتصالات فاستنجد شقيقه بغرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني  التي سارعت الى تحريك فرقة بقيادة الرائد عبدالعزيز عبدالله التميمي، وأشارت  المعلومات إلى أن المريض الذي هدد بإسقاط نفسه من أعلى البرج رافضا كل رجاءات  أسرته، إلا أنه انصاع لنصائح العريف عبدالله صالح الثنيان الذي تمكن من إقناعه  بالتراجع عن الانتحار ونزل به إلى بر الأمان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقتل سائق اقتحم بسيارته بوابة  مستشفى النساء في المدينة




اقتحمت سيارة مسرعة بوابة مستشفى النساء والولادة والأطفال في المدينة المنورة  البارحة، ليلقى قائدها حتفه في الحادث مباشرة، فيما أصيب مرافقه بإصابات متفرقة  وصفت بالخطرة، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى الملك فهد لتلقي العلاج وأدخل مباشرة إلى  العناية المركزة.

وأوضح المتحدث الإعلامي لإدارة مرور منطقة المدينة المنورة  المقدم عمر حماد النزاوي، أن السرعة الزائدة وراء الحادث، التي أدت إلى خلل في  توازن السيارة وارتطامها ببوابة المستشفى من الجهة الغربية، ما أدى إلى تلفيات  فيها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

والدها إتهم الأطباء بالتسبب في حدوث الكسور وحملهم مسؤولية  جلطة زوجته
 6 كسور وكدمات وضربات لطفلة في مستشفى كبير بالرياض

 

 رغم أن المولودة "دارين" لم تكن تشتكي من أي أعراض خلال متابعة  حمل والدتها بها , إلا أن والدها فوجئ بها وسط الجبائر بعد الولادة، ولم يتوقف  الأمر عند هذا الحد، بل سارعت الطبيبة إلى مفاجأة والدة الطفلة بعد إفاقتها قائلة:  "طفلتك يا ريم معاقة ولديها تشوه خلقي وعقلي ونحن ليس لنا أي دور في هذا الأمر!"،  والدة الطفلة ومن هول الفاجعة والنبأ المؤلم تعرضت لجلطة في الرئة أدخلت على إثرها  العناية المركزة. 

 يقول عثمان الشمراني والد الطفلة دارين : " طفلتي عمرها خمسة أيام وفوجئت بتعرضها بعد الولادة  لستة كسور وكدمات وضربات في الرأس نتيجة تأخير في عملية الولادة، مما أدى إلى نقص  الأكسجين عند الطفلة وسط توقعات الأطباء بمستشفى بالرياض بتعرضها لتشوه عقلي.


 ويتابع قائلاً: "الغريب في الحادثة أن الطفلة كانت تتابع باستمرار في المستشفى  ومن خلال التحاليل وعمل الأشعة أكد لنا الأطباء أن الطفلة سليمة وصحتها جيّدة قبل  أن نفاجأ بما تعرضت له خلال الولادة، ما نقل الفرحة لدينا إلى حزن وألم".


 أنا أتساءل- الحديث لوالد الطفلة- أين الأمانة هل أطفال الناس كالألعاب يستهان  بهم بهذه الصورة.


 وأضاف أن الدولة- حفظها الله- وفرت في هذا المستشفى جميع الخدمات وأرقى  الأجهزة لخدمة المواطن والمريض، ولكن الإهمال وغياب الرقابة والرادع يفعلان أكثر من  ذلك.


  يقول الشمراني إن ما زاد من الشكوك لديّ هو مسارعة الطبيبة التي تحمل جنسية  عربية للقول لزوجتي وترويعها حيث قالت لزوجتي "طفلتك يا ريم معاقة ولديها تشوه خلقي  وعقلي ونحن ليس لدينا دور في العملية".


 ويؤكد المواطن أنه استطاع رؤية الأشعة ووجد أن الطفلة تعرضت لكسرين في الفخذ  وكسر في ساق الرجل اليسرى وآخر في ساق الرجل اليمنى وكسر في اليد اليسرى.. ولم يكن  هناك أي تشوه للطفلة كما يدعون، حيث إن الأمر لم يتعد سوى كسور حدثت خلال  الولادة.


 يقول الشمراني إن هول الفاجعة وتصرف الطبيبة السيئ تسببا في تعرض زوجتي لجلطة  في الرئة تم إدخالها على إثرها للعناية المركزة ولكنها ولله الحمد خرجت بسلامة قبل  أن تعود لها الطبيبة مرة أخرى وفي لحظة غيابنا وتعيد لها نفس الكلام في تصرف غريب،  فحاولت الوصول للطبيبة والطبيب ولكنهما رفضا مقابلتي.


 وأكد المواطن أن طفلته ضحية إهمال سواء خلال الولادة أو خلال متابعة الحمل،  مؤكداً والدموع تغالبه أنه لن يترك حقوقه وحقوق طفلته وزوجته تضيع، وأنه سيتقدم  بالشكوى للمسؤولين وقبل ذلك كله للمولى عز وجل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن سعودي من منطقة تبوك رزقه الله أبناء عباقره و يسعى إلى مغادرة البلاد و  الحصول على جنسية آخرى


مواطن سعودي من منطقة تبوك رزقه الله أبناء يصلون إلى درجة العبقرية إن لم يكونون  عباقرة بالفعل 
رغم صغر أعمارهم التي لم تتجاوز العاشرة لأكبرهم إلا بشهر أو  شهرين اكتشفتهم الدول في الخارج ونحن لم نكتشفهم إلى ألان
تم إجراء الاختبار  العالمي لهم بشكل غير رسمي وحصلت البنت التي لم تكمل عامها العاشر على 157درجه أي  إذكى من أذكى طفل في العالم بدرجتين رغم أنها اصغر منه بعام كامل وحصل شقيقها على  153 اقل من اذكى طفل  في العالم بدرجتين رغم انه يصغره بعامين كاملين فهذا الطفل  لم يكمل عامه التاسع إلى الآن وتم عرض الجنسية من احد الدول المجاورة على والدهم  مقابل الكثير من الإغراءات الأ أن ألصدفه و ألصدفه فقط قادة الطفل لأخبار احد  معلميه الذي سارع لأخبار مدير ألمدرسه وتم طلب والد الطفل إلى أمارة ألمنطقه  ليستقبله الأمير ويكرم الطفل ونسي أن الطفل يرتبط بوالده وتجاهل شقيقته ألتي  تجاوزته بالذكاء طبعا المسئول هنا مدير التعليم بتبوك ألان الوالد يجهز نفسه للسفر  إلى دولة قطر ليلحق أبنائه في احد المدارس هناك ليتسنى لهم الحصول على الجنسية  

السؤال من الذي يستطيع ان يوقف ذلك
كل من حاول التحدث مع والدهم قال ان  اعرف بمصلحة أبنائي

  الأطفال هم البنت عائشة سالم العطوي تبلغ من  العمر 10 سنوات
وشقيقها زياد سالم العطوي يبلغ من العمر 9 سنوات .


 :noworry:  بصراحه ما ينلام ومثل ماقال هو أدرى وأعرف بمصلحة ابنائه .. الله يوفقهم
وطن بلا تقدير مواطن وبلا كرامه وبلا اهتمام بينما كرامه وتكريم واهتمام في بلد ثاني
أكيد معروف أي كفه ممكن ترجح .. وأي شخص يعترض على لام خل أول يدور على معنى مصطلح الوطن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفاة طفل وإصابة والده إثر انهيار جدار في أرض مهجورة بمكة

لقي طفل في الثانية من عمره مصرعه، بينما أصيب والده، وهما من جنسية إفريقية مساء  اليوم، إثر انهيار سور في أرض مهجورة بحي الهنداويه في مكة المكرمة. 

وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي باسم الدفاع المدني في مكة المكرمة، المقدم على  المنتشري، أن الجدار الذي يزيد ارتفاعه عن مترين انهار بشكل مفاجئ أثناء مرور الأب  وطفله، ما نجم عنه إصابة الأب بكدمات، بينما توفي الطفل على الفور متأثراً  بإصابته. 


وقال المنتشري: باشرت الحادث ثلاث فرق إنقاذ، مؤكداً أن الحادث عرضي نتيجة  لقدم الجدار وتأثره بالأمطار التي هطلت مؤخرا .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توفي في المستشفى ومعلومات عن ضبط أحد الجناة

مجهولون يعتدون علي باكستاني عند باب مسجد بالرياض فجراً

اعتدى مجهولون على مقيم باكستاني فجر الأمس, على باب مسجد في حي الدار البيضاء جنوب  الرياض, أثناء دخوله لأداء الصلاة, ونقل إلى المستشفى وتوفي مسائا. 
 
وقع الحادث أثناء أداء المصلين صلاة الفجر, حيث قام مجهولون بالاعتداء طعناً  بأسلحة بيضاء على المقيم الباكستاني, أثناء دخوله المسجد لأداء الصلاة, وترجح  المعلومات أن الجناة انقضوا على المجني عليه أثناء قيامه بخلع حذائه على باب  المسجد, وقاموا بسحبه في ركن منزوٍ بجوار الباب وتناوبوا الاعتداء عليه, وتركوه في  حالة سيئة, وقد لاحظ المصلون أثناء خروجهم من أداء الصلاة آثار دماء على باب  المسجد, وعندما تتبعوا آثارها وجدوا المقيم مضرجاً في دمائه, فتم إبلاغ الأجهزة  الأمنية, التي باشرت خمس فرق منها الحادث, ونقل المجني عليه إلى المستشفى, ووضع في  غرفة العناية الفائقة, ولكنه لفظ أنفاسه بعد مغرب نفس اليوم.

 
وقالت مصادر مطلعه  أن الأجهزة الأمنية ألقت  القبض على أحد الأشخاص يشتبه في ضلوعه في الحادث, فيما تجري عمليات بحث مكثفة  للتوصل إلى باقي الجناة وفك طلاسم الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سجن وجلد شابين بجدة سحبا شقيقتهما من شعرها واعتديا عليها ضربا وركلا

أصدرت المحكمة الجزئية بجدة حكمها بسجن شقيقين سعوديين لمدة سنتين وجلدهما 300 جلدة  إثر قيامهما بالاعتداء على شقيقتهما المراهقة (18) عاما بالضرب المبرح أمام المارة  في احد شوارع جده تعرضت خلاله إلى سحبها من شعرها وركلها بالارجل وهي منزوعة الحجاب  وذلك بسبب قيامها بمرافقة والدتها أثناء زيارتها لمنزل إحدى قريباتها. وكانت الفتاة  قد فوجئت أثناء رجوعها للمنزل بشقيقيها ينتظرانها ويعتديان عليها بالضرب حيث قاما  بركلها بالارجل وسحبها من شعرها ما ادى إلى نزع حجابها في الشارع أمام المارة الذين  لم يجدوا أمام هذا التصرف الارعن سوى الاتصال بالجهات الامنية التي قامت بالتحقيق  في الواقعة حيث تم التحفظ عليهما فيما احيلت شقيقتهما إلى المستشفى وبعد اكمال  التحقيقات الامنية تمت احالة القضية إلى المحكمة الجزئية التي اصدرت حكمها بسجن  الشابين لمدة سنتين وجلدهما 300 جلدة لشناعة ما ارتكباه بحق شقيقتهما من ضرب ونزع  لحجابها في الشارع بحجة تربيتها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

13 عاما سجن لشاب اغتصب شقيقته

قضت محكمة في سنغافورة بسجن شاب لمدة 13 عاما عقب إدانته باغتصاب شقيقته الصغرى،  حسبما ذكر تقرير إعلامي أمس .وذكرت صحيفة "ستريتس تايمز" إن الشقيق -21 عاما -  والذي لم يذكر اسمه لحماية هوية الضحية، بدأ يغتصب شقيقته - 16 عاما حاليا-، عندما  كانا يشتركان في غرفة نوم واحدة في عام 2005 أو 2006. وتردد أن الشاب اغتصب شقيقته  وهي الشقيقة الصغرى من بين ثلاثة أبناء في العائلة مرارا وتكرارا، حتى غادرت الفتاة  المنزل عام 2007 . 
وقال التقرير إن الفتاة المراهقة لم تكشف عن تعرضها  للاعتداءات إلا في شهر أبريل من العام الماضي. كما أمرت المحكمة بأن يجلد الشاب 15  جلدة. وذكر التقرير أن القاضي أخذ في الاعتبار لدى إصداره الحكم صغر سن الشاب وقت  ارتكابه الجريمة.

الخطأ من الوالدين انهم يتركوا ولد مع بنت في غرفه وحده يقولوا لساتهم اطفال 
مايدروا ان الشيطان شاطر ومايفرق بين صغير وكبير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*عاشرها... ونحرها لخيانتها*

قتلتها نحراً بعدما عاشرتها جنسياً وألقيت بملابسها وأداة الجريمة في منهول  المجاري».
بهذه الاعترافات فاجأ آسيوي أمس رجال أمن مخفر الجليب وهو يقر  بارتكابه جريمة قتل معشوقته الآسيوية التي خانته وارتبطت بغيره، مؤكداً على انه  تخلص منها نحراً وهو في كامل قواه العقلية بعد ان أوهمته بحبها ثم جرعته كأس  الخيانة والغدر مع غيره.
الآسيوي، ووفق مصدر أمني، يبلغ من العمر (34 عاماً)  وكان ارتبط مع فتاة آسيوية تزامله في العمل بعلاقة غرامية استمرت سنوات عدة، الا  انه في الفترة الأخيرة لاحظ تغيراً في سلوكها تجاهه فتسلل الشك إلى نفسه وأخذ يتقصى  أمرها حتى تبين له أنها ذابت في عشق شخص آخر غيره.
وواصل الآسيوي اعترافاته أمام  رجال أمن مخفر الجليب بأنه ما ان تأكد من العلاقة التي نسجت خيوطها عشيقته مع سواه  حتى طلب اليها لقاء استجابت اليه ولبت رغبته واثناء الالتقاء بها في منطقة جليب  الشيوخ استدرجها إلى مكان مهجور وعاشرها برضاها ثم اجهز عليها بنحرها بسكين في  رقبتها ولم يتركها حتى فارقت الحياة وجردها من ملابسها والقى بها مع اداة الجريمة  في منهول مجاري في منطقة الدوحة وأرشد رجال الأمن عن مكان الجثة.
وأضاف المصدر  الأمني انه تم ابلاغ وكيل النائب العام بالواقعة وأمر بمعاينة الجثة ونقلها إلى  الطب الشرعي وتسجيل قضية وتكليف المباحث بإجراء مزيد من التحريات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

... ومخمور قتل زوجته وهي نائمة

أطلق رجل في ألمانيا الرصاص على زوجته النائمة فأرداها قتيلة ثم سلم نفسه للشرطة.  
وذكرت مصادر الادعاء العام في مدينة روستوك أن الرجل (45 عاما) عاد الى منزله  في ايكندورف في ولاية ميكلنبورج - فوربومرن في شمال ألمانيا وهو مخمور بعد أن حضر  أحد الحفلات.
وأطلق الرجل الرصاص على ظهر زوجته (45 عاما) التي كانت نائمة على  الأرجح قبل أن يسلم نفسه للشرطة.
ولم تتوصل السلطات في ألمانيا حتى الآن الى  دافع الزوج لارتكاب جريمته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*القبض على مشعوذ يبتز النساء ويمارس  معهن الجنس بعد تنويمهن مغناطيسيا في حمص* 


ألقى عناصر فرع الأمن الجنائي بحمص  القبض على مشعوذ يقوم بابتزاز النساء وممارسة الجنس معهن بعد تنويمهن مغناطيساً  .

وقال مصدر مطلع أن المشعوذ  اتخذ مكتبه في وسط المدينة لممارسة الشعوذة وكان يزعم أن لديه القدرة على إيقاع  الرجل لجعله يركع للمرأة وينفذ كل طلباتها :weird:  .

وعلى مدار عشرين عاماً تمكن المشعوذ من  إقناع النساء ، حيث كان يقوم بتنويمهن مغناطيسياً ، ويقوم بممارسة الجنس معهن ،  وتصويرهن عاريات ، ويبتزهن بالصور .

وتمكن عناصر الأمن الجنائي من القبض  عليه بعد أن أفادت التحقيقات التي أجريت على خلفية جريمة شرف إلى وجود عملية "  ابتزاز " وقعت ضحيتها فتاة قام أهلها بقتلها قبل مدة " لغسل العار " .

وقال نفس المصدر ان عناصر الأمن الجنائي  ضبطوا بحوزة المشعوذ أفلاماً اباحيه ومقاطع جنسية و " ذواكر موبايل " تحتوي أفلاما  جنسية كان يعرضها أمام النسوة بقصد الإثارة وممارسة الجنس معهن .

يذكر أن المشعوذ مارس " شعوذته " على  مدار عشرين عاماً مستخدما التنويم المغناطيسي ، ومارس الجنس مع عدد من النسوة ،  بحسب اعترافاته .


 :weird:  الله ياااخذه 20 سنه وتوه يطيح اووووف  :noworry:  لا وهالنساء اللي الغباء عندهم ماشالله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 9 و21  دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /16مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 67 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## ابو طارق

*نصف سكان مصر الذين هم دون الـ18 يعيشون بدولارين يوميا*

كشفت دراسة تحت عنوان" الطفل.. الفقر.. والفوارق الاجتماعية" أعدتها "منظمة اليونيسيف لرعاية الأمومة والطفولة" والتابعة للأمم المتحدة، أن ملايين الأطفال في مصر يعيشون تحت خط الفقر، ويعانون من الحرمان الشديد، ومعرضين للخطر، بالرغم من التقدم الذي تزعمه الحكومة في مصر. 
وأوضحت الدراسة التي نشرتها مجلة "أخبار الطب اليوم" إن ما يقرب من نصف سكان مصر تحت 18 سنة من العمر يعيشون على أقل من 2 دولار يوميا".

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلمة OK انطلقت من وسط الطيارين وانتشرت في معظم الأوساط الاجتماعية*

يفترض بعض المهتمين باللغات والأخبار، أن كلمة OK قد انطلقت من وسط الطيارين الذين كانوا في كل مرة من المرات التي يعودون فيها من طلعاتهم الهجومية التي يشنونها على مواقع العدو، يعلنون أو يسجلون حضورهم أمام القادة بكلمة "صفر القتلى" وباللغة الإنكليزية Zero Killeds ومختصرها OK.
ومنذ ذلك الحين انتشرت في معظم الأوساط الاجتماعية، وغدت كلمة عامة تعني "االموافقة" أو "الضحة: أو "الإصغاء".

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفاتيكان: ربع سكان الكرة الأرضية تقريباً مسلمون*

أعلنت الفاتيكان السبت نقلا عن آخر الإحصاءات الكنسية أن عدد المسيحيين الكاثوليك حول العالم "ارتفع ارتفاعا طفيفا "ليبلغ 1.166 مليار نسمة ليواصل المسلمون تصدر عدد أتباع الديانات بالنظر إلى غالبية الطائفة السنية التي يماثلها أتباع الطائفة الكاثوليكية في الديانة المسيحية من جهة عدد الأتباع حيث تشير تقارير إلى كونهم يمثلون ما بين 87% إلى 90% من عدد المسلمين. 
وكانت دراسة حديثة نشرت مؤخرا كشفت عن أن نحو ربع سكان الكرة الأرضية تقريباً مسلمون. وبحسب الدراسة التي جاءت بعنوان «خريطة المسلمين في العالم» من إعداد «منتدى بيو» حول الدين والحياة العامة، فإن عدد المسلمين في العالم يبلغ نحو 1.57 مليار مسلم يشكلون نحو 23 في المائة من إجمالي سكان العالم البالغ عددهم 6.8 مليار نسمة. 
وحول عدد الكاثوليك تغطي الإحصاءات عام 2008 ويتضمنها "الكتاب البابوي السنوي" والذي قدم للبابا بنديكت السادس عشر بابا الفاتيكان في مراسم كنسية.
كما سجلت الإحصاءات تراجع عدد الراهبات بنسبة ثمانية بالمائة منذ عام 2000 مع تراجع حاد في أعدادهن في أوروبا ( سالب 17.6 بالمائة ) وفي الأمريكتين بنسبة 12.9%. 
وأوضحت تقديرات الفاتيكان إلى أن الكاثوليك باتوا يمثلون 17.4 بالمائة من سكان العالم ،بزيادة طفيفة عن تقديرات عام 2007 والتي قدرت بـ 17.4 بالمائة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعد الحجاب و المآذن ... جاء دور اللحوم الحلال*

تحقق الشرطة الفرنسية في شكاوى من أن سلسلة محلات لشطائر الهامبورجر لا تقدم سوى اللحوم الحلال في مطاعمها التي تتعامل مع أعداد كبيرة من الزبائن المسلمين وتميز بذلك ضد الزبائن غير المسلمين.

وقال متحدث إن مدعين في مدينة ليل الفرنسية أمروا اليوم الجمعة بإجراء التحقيق بعد أن أقام رئيس بلدية بلدة روبيه القريبة وهو اشتراكي دعوى ضد سلسلة مطاعم كويك لانتقالها للالتزام باللحوم المذبوحة وفقا للشريعة الإسلامية في ثمانية من فروعها البالغ عددها 350 فرعا.

وتقدم سلسلة كويك وهي منافس لسلاسل مطاعم عالمية مثل مكدونالدز في مناطق في أوروبا لحوم الحبش واللحم البقري الحلال بدلا من لحوم الخنزير في هذه الفروع.
وقال فرانك برتون محامي رئيس البلدية لرويترز "لماذا يجبر الناس في روبيه الذهاب إلى ليل أو أي مكان آخر لشراء لحم الخنزير."

ولا يوجد ما يلزم المطاعم في فرنسا تقديم مجموعة من المنتجات وهناك عدد كبير من المطاعم التي تقدم اللحوم المذبوحة وفقا للشريعة اليهودية أو الشريعة الإسلامية لخدمة أكبر طائفتين يهودية ومسلمة في أوروبا.

وقدر حجم سوق اللحوم الحلال بحوالي 5.5 مليار يورو طبقا لمسح أجري في ديسمبر كانون الأول الماضي. كما أنه يتزايد بسرعة.

ومع هذا اتهم رينيه فاندييرندونك وسياسيون آخرون سلسلة مطاعم كويك بانتهاك مبدأ المساواة الفرنسي.

وبينما بدأت سلسلة كويك خدمة تقديم اللحوم الحلال في نوفمبر تشرين الثاني الماضي فإن الغضب العام لم يتفجر إلا هذا الأسبوع عندما انتقد سياسيون من اليمين المتطرف السلسلة قبل الانتخابات الإقليمية المقررة في مارس آذار.

----------


## ابو طارق

*منتج فيلم فتنة يُحاكَم في أمستردام بتهمة الاساءة الى المسلمين*

يَمْثُل اليوم، النائب الهولندي اليميني المتطرف، غيرت فيلدرز، الذي اشتهرت سمعته عالمياً بعد إنتاجه فيلما مناهضا للاسلام و اسماه «فتنة» أمام محكمة في أمستردام لمحاكمته بتهمة تكدير الصفو العام.

ويتهم الادعاء العام فيلدرز (46 عاماً)، مؤسس ورئيس «حزب الحرية» اليميني، بإهانة المسلمين بصفتهم فئة من الشعب الهولندي والتحريض على كراهية أتباع الإسلام.

وفي حال إدانته يواجه السياسي، الذي يحظى بشهرة في قطاعات عريضة بين الشعب الهولندي، عقوبة السجن لمدة 16 شهرا كحد أقصى وغرامة تصل إلى 10 آلاف يورو.

وقد نفى فيلدرز من قبل الاتهامات الموجهة إليه، وأوضح أنه يستخدم فقط حقه الأساسي في حرية التعبير عن الرأي.

ومن المقرر أن تدور جلسة اليوم، في أمستردام، عقب الافتتاح الرسمي لها، حول تفاصيل تنظيمية لإجراءات المحاكمة واستدعاء الشهود، في حين لن تبدأ المحاكمة الرئيسية المتعلقة بالنقاط المحورية للدعوى إلا عقب الانتخابات المحلية في هولندا، والمقررة في الثالث من مارس المقبل.

يُذكَر أن 6 في المئة من سكان هولندا، البالغ عددهم 16.5 مليون نسمة، من المسلمين، وينحدر معظمهم من المغرب وتركيا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اللوحة "7 أبوظبي" بيعت بـ17 مليون درهم* *أبوظبي تشهد بيع ثالث أغلى رقم سيارة في العالم*







بيع رقم سيارة في ابوظبي بمبلغ 17 مليون درهم، ليكون ثالث أغلى رقم سيارة في العالم.وقالت شرطة أبوظبي إن لوحة سيارة تحمل الرقم (7 ابوظبي) بيعت في مزاد مساء السبت الماضي، بمبلغ 17 مليون درهم، وهو رقم قياسي عالمي، اذ يأتي في المركز الثالث من بين اللوحات الأغلى على مستوى العالم.

وتسجل أبوظبي باسمها أغلى لوحتي سيارات في العالم، الاول للوحة سيارة تحمل الرقم ( 1 أبوظبي ) وبيعت عام 2008 بمبلغ 52 مليونا و 200 ألف درهم، والرقم (5 أبوظبي) الذي بيع بمبلغ 25 مليون درهم.

وقال مدير إدارة الخصخصة وتنمية الموارد بشرطة أبوظبى العميد سالم على الشامسى اليوم الاحد "نظمت الشرطة المزاد الـ20 لأرقام السيارات المميزة وبيع خلاله 72 رقما مميزا بمبلغ 50 مليون درهم، وهو عائد مالي قياسي".

وشهد المزاد تنافسا كبيرا بين المزايدين للحصول على الأرقام الثنائية والثلاثية والرباعية والخماسية، خاصة الرقم الأحادي (7) والذي بيع بمبلغ 17 مليون درهم ليشق طريقه بقوة بين لوحات السيارات الأغلى على مستوى العالم ، ولم تعلن الشرطة اسم المشتري او جنسيته.

واضاف الشامسي"من ابرز الأرقام التي بيعت في المزاد الرقم (60) وبيع بملغ 6 ملايين و150 ألف درهم والرقم (333) وبيع بمبلغ 860 ألف درهم والرقم (7777) الذي بيع بمبلغ مليون درهم".

وتابع بالقول "هناك إقبال كبير وتنافس على مزادات الأرقام المميزة بأبوظبى، وتبين لنا انها تستقطب مزايدين جدد وتحقق نمو متزايد في العائدات".
واكمل: من اللوحات التي حققت أرقام قياسية الرقم الثنائي (66) الذي بيع بمبلغ 7 ملايين درهم ويكون بذلك ثاني أغلى لوحة ثنائية بعد الرقم (11) والتي تم بيعها بمبلغ 8 ملايين درهم في مزاد سابق بابوظبى ، كما تم بيع الرقم (60000) بمبلغ مليون و510 ألف درهم والرقم (66666) بمبلغ 3 ملايين والرقم (10000) بمبلغ مليون درهم.

من جانبه، اشار عبد الله المناعي المدير التنفيذي للمزادات إلى ارتفاع نسبة المشاركين في مزادات ارقام السيارات بنسبة25% قياسا بالمزادات السابقة وارتفاع مستوى التنافس لاقتناء اللوحات بين المتنافسين مما أدى إلى وجود جو من الإثارة الحقيقية التي تفاعل معها المشاركين وتسجيل بعض اللوحات أرقام قياسية .
وذكر ان بيع ارقام السيارات المميزة في الامارات لايقتصر على المزادات بل يمتد الى الموقع الالكتروني والذي تم إطلاقه منذ أكثر من عام.

وتسجل موسوعة غينس للارقام القياسية اسم رجل الاعمال الاماراتي سعيد خوري بوصفه مالك اغلى لوحة في العالم، اذ اشترى اللوحة (1 أبوظبي) بمبلغ 52 مليونا و 200 ألف درهم.

وتعد أرقام السيارات تجارة رابحة في الامارات، إذ يقبل على شرائها كثيرون من الشباب، ويعتبرونها مصدر للفخر والتميز، ويعود كثيرون منهم لبيعها لتحقيق عائد اكبر.

----------


## جنى الورود

*شكرالجهودكم أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الإثنين 08 ربيع الأول 1431هـ - 22 فبراير 2010م*
*طعنها حتى الموت ثم خرج إلى السوق لشراء أغراض طلبتها* *السجن 10 اعوام لاردني قتل شقيقته بعد "اشتباهه" بتصرفاتها*





الجاني انتظر خروج أولادها إلى المدرسة ليقتلها طعناً

عمّان- ا ف ب
قضت محكمة الجنايات الأردنية الكبرى بالسجن 10 اعوام على اردني قتل شقيقته بعد الاشتباه "بتصرفاتها واخلاقها". وقال مصدر قضائي، الاثنين 22-2-2010، إن "المحكمة قضت بوضع الشاب (21 عاما) الذي أقدم على قتل شقيقته في العقد الرابع من العمر في الاشغال الشاقة الموقتة عشرة اعوام بعد تجريمه بتهمة القتل العمد وحمل وحيازة أداة حادة".

واضاف ان "العقوبة تم خفضها من الاعدام شنقا حتى الموت الى عشرة اعوام لظروف القضية ولاسقاط العائلة حقها الشخصي".

واوضح المصدر ان المتهم "كان يلاحظ، قبل 4 اشهر من الجريمة، أن المغدورة تتحدث بهاتفها الخلوي باستمرار واصبح يشك في تصرفاتها واخلاقها واثر ذلك تولد الحقد في نفسه واخذ يفكر بقتلها والخلاص منها".

واشار الى ان "شقيقته واطفالها كانت تعيش معه في المنزل نفسه لان زوجها محكوم عليه بجناية قتل". وتابع "بعد تفكير هادىء انتهى إلى ضرورة تنفيذ جريمته واخذ يتحين الفرصة المناسبة". واكد انه "في احد الايام قرر المتهم تنفيذ جريمته بعد ان تأكد من ان ابناء شقيقته ذهبوا الى مدارسهم حيث قام بمهاجمتها وطعنها بسكين في انحاء متفرقة من الجسم".

واشار الى ان "المتهم توجه بعدها وبكل برودة اعصاب الى السوق وقام بشراء الاغراض التي طلبتها منه المغدورة وعاد الى المنزل ولدى دخوله ولابعاد الشبهة عن نفسه قام بالصراخ والاستنجاد بالجيران لايهامهم بأنه تفاجىء بالأمر".

واضاف انه "بعد حضور الشرطة القي القبض عليه واثناء التحقيق اعترف بجريمته وقام بتمثيلها".

ووقعت الجريمة في عمان في الثاني والعشرين من تشرين الاول/اكتوبر 2007.

ويشهد الاردن سنويا مابين 15 الى 20 جريمة قتل تصنف على انها "جرائم شرف".

----------


## نبراس،،،

شكرا لهذه الجهود المتواصله 
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## MOONY

يسلموو على النشره الأخباريه
ربي يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> نصف سكان مصر تحت 18 سنة من العمر يعيشون على أقل من 2 دولار يوميا".



نعمه .. 2 دولار يعني مايقارب 8 ريال واذا كان أقل من 2 دولار خل نقول 6 ريال

هذا في مصر  ..

كيف أجل لو يعرف العالم أنو في البلد اللي تمتلك أكبر احتياطي نفط في العالم 

فيها اسر تأكل وجبه وحده بس في اليوم ومايعرفوا طعم الفاكهه أو السلطه الا كل كم سنه أو اذا صارت مناسبة 

زواج مثلا .. والله ما أبالغ كانت عندي صديقه عايشين هالوضع  

تصحى من النوم تحمد ربها اذا لقت كوب حليب تشربه

والوجبه الوحيده في بيتهم هي الغدا  كل واحد فيهم مصروفه ريالين الكبار منهم بس اللي ياخذ مصروف

واللي يبغي يتعشى يترك مصروفه لليل ويشتري له ساندوتش  .. اتذكر انها لما تزورني واضيفها شوكولا

وبسكويتات ومن هالشغلات يعني كانت تقولي هالمره ضيفيني فاكهه أفضل  :embarrest: 

لو رؤساء الدول وحكوماتها تتقي الله وتوزع خيرات البلاد على الشعوب ماكان لقينا فقير نتصدق عليه .





> *الفاتيكان: ربع سكان الكرة الأرضية تقريباً مسلمون*



 :huh:  بس ..

عقبال مايصير ثلاثة أرباعها  :bigsmile:  مو متفائله واجد





> أقام رئيس بلدية بلدة روبيه القريبة وهو اشتراكي دعوى ضد سلسلة مطاعم كويك لانتقالها للالتزام باللحوم المذبوحة وفقا للشريعة الإسلامية في ثمانية من فروعها البالغ عددها 350 فرعا.



قاعد يتلكك هذا  :huh:  ويعني أكلت الناس لحوم مذبوحه على الطريقه الاسلاميه اشصار !!!
قال تمييز قال   :weird:  عجييب هالبني آدم الله .





> *منتج فيلم فتنة يُحاكَم في أمستردام بتهمة الاساءة الى المسلمين*



 :weird:  اشفيهم الغرب على الاسلام والمسلمين 





> *اللوحة "7 أبوظبي" بيعت بـ17 مليون درهم* 
> *أبوظبي تشهد بيع ثالث أغلى رقم سيارة في العالم*





 :wut: اوووف  مااقدر عالفضاوه

مين السخيف اللي يشتري لوحة سياره بملايين  :angry:  انتف شعري يعني 





> ويشهد الاردن سنويا مابين 15 الى 20 جريمة قتل تصنف على انها "جرائم شرف".



ملاحظه انو الاردن أكثر بلد يرتكب ابنائها جرائم بحجة الشرف  :weird: 
لو قلنا انو السبب لأن بيئتهم في الاصل بدويه  .. طيب دول الخليج نفس الشي وممكن أكثر بعد .

عجبتني المعلومه اللي عن الاوكي  :icon30: 

يسلموو باباتي عالجهود 

ماننحرم من نشرتك اليوميه 

تدووم لنا ويدوم عطائك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جنى الورود ..

الشكر لحضورك حبيبتي

منوره الصفحه وحيااك الله دووم

موفقه يارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

حياك الله خيي

ماننحرم من هالطله ياارب

موفق  وتدوم بحفظ الباري ورعايته

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يسلم قلبك ويعافيك 

تسلمي حبيبتي عالتواصل 

ما ننحرم منه ياارب

مووفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الليله بعد انتهاء الخطيب من القراءة الحسينيه في حسينية أهل البيت في الناصره

خرجنا للعوده لمنازلنا  وتفاجئنا بوجود دوريات أمن خلف الحسينيه  وازدحام أشخاص مما ادى لإغلاق المنفذ

طراطيش كلام تدور حول هذا التجمع  تقول :

ان هناك أشخاص قاموا بتحطيم زجاج سيارات  وقام أصحابها بتبليغ الشرطه

وأقوال اخرى : ان ماحدث هو قيام بعض العابثين بتكسير عبوات زجاجيه في ذلك الحي

مما أثار حفيظت الساكنين هناك ودفعهم للتبليغ .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

زوجة تعتدي بالضرب على ضرتها



امرأة – في الثلاثين من عمرها – تلقت ضربات موجعة مساء أمس الأول من ضرتها التي  تجاورها في المسكن أُدخِلت على أثرها المستشفى لتلقي العلاج. وتعرضت المرأة إلى  ضربات سريعة ومتكررة بعصا غليظة على ذراعيها وأجزاء أخرى من جسدها، حيث لم تستطع  الدفاع عن نفسها أمام الهجوم الشرس من ضرتها الغاضبة على ما يبدو، حتى وصول زوجها  المتأخر والذي تدخل لوقف تعدي زوجته الأولى على الثانية. وتم نقل الزوجة الثانية  (الضحية) إلى مستشفى الملك خالد بمحافظة المجمعة مساء أمس الأول لتلقي العلاج، حيث  تم تنويمها تحت الملاحظة لعلاج الضربات التي تلقتها على اجزاء متفرقة من جسدها  تسببت في رضوض وجروح ، فيما فتحت الشرطة تحقيقاً في الحادثة التي لم تُعرف دوافعها  أو أسبابها حتى الآن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

امرأه مسلمه تعرضت لأصناف العذاب الأمريكي



تمر الأيام العالمية للمرأة بمرور الأعوام وتبقى المرأة المسلمة.. تتعرض للعديد من  الانتهاكات والجرائم في حقها.. وفي مقدمتها الانتهاكات التي تتعرض لها النساء  المعتقلات في السجون الأمريكية.. سواء كانت في داخل الولايات المتحدة أو خارجها..  ولعل حكاية الدكتورة "عافية صديقي" تكاد تكون الأكثر إيذاء للوجدان.. فعافية امرأة  باكستانية مسلمة محجبة ، نحيلة الجسم ، صغيرة الحجم.. في العقد الثالث من عمرها..  قضتها بهدوء وطلب للعلم والمعرفة.. إذ قضت ردحاً مهماً من حياتها في الولايات  المتحدة حيث درست طب الأعصاب في "معهد ماسشوستس للتكنولوجيا" (من أكبر جامعات  أمريكا).. لتنضم لركب عائلتها الطبية حيث أنها "ابنة لطبيبة ، وشقيقة لطبيبة أخرى..  وزوجة لطبيب ، وأم لثلاثة أطفال بقوا برعايتها بعد انفصالها عن زوجها...

في  مارس عام 2003 سافرت من (راولبندي) حيث مقر عملها إلى (كراتشي) لتزور والدتها  وأختها ، وبعد انتهاء الزيارة خرجت من بيت أمها تقلُّها سيارة أجرة لتوصلها إلى  المطار ، ولكنها لم تصل ، ولم يعلم عنها أحد شيئاً.. اختفت مع أولادها  الثلاثة.

غابت أخبار عافية.. وبقيت حكايتها طي الكتمان دون أن يعلم أحد عن  مكان احتجازها أو التهمة التي احتجزت بسببها.. حتى أخذت تتسرب الأخبار عن امرأة  مجهولة الهوية يشار إليها بـ"سيدة باجرام الحزينة السجينة رقم "650 لطمس شخصيتها  الحقيقية.. اعتقلت مع الرجال في (سجن باجرام) الأفغاني - الأمريكي "السيئ الصيت"..  عاشت فيه حياة بائسة ، فالحراس يتسلون بتعذيبها.. أمام بصر وسمع نظرائها من  المعتقلين.. فحفرت حكايات تعذيبها أخاديد عميقة يصعب أن تمحوها الأيام في قلوبهم  ووجدانهم..

لم يدر بخلد أحد أن عافية تشترك في محنتها مع أكثر من خمسمائة  شخص.. تم اختطافهم من بين اهاليهم وبيعهم إلى أمريكا بثمن بخس دولارات معدودة..  وأحاطت هذه السلطات أخبارهم بالتكتم الشديد.

لكن أحد هؤلاء البؤساء كان  (معظم بيك).. قضى في باجرام فترة من الزمن اعتاد خلالها سماع صرخات تلك المرأة..  وحين نقل إلى "غوانتانامو"..ظلت تلك الصرخات حاضرة في وجدانه وسمعه وضميره.. وبعد  الإفراج عنه في عام م2005 قام بتأليف كتاب أسماه (المقاتل العدو) (Enemy Combatant)  سجَّل فيه كل ما رآه وشهده من مظاهر الظلم والجبروت الأمريكي ، ولم ينسَ أن يذكر  السجينة رقم (650) وصرخاتها التي كانت العلامة الوحيدة الدالة عليها.

قرأت  الصحفية البريطانية (إيفون ردلي) (السجينة السابقة لدى طالبان - التي أعلنت  إسلامها) ما كتبه (معظم بيك): فدفعها حسها الصحفي إلى البحث عن هوية تلك السجينة  المجهولة وبعد البحث والتحري اكتشفت أنها ليست إلا الدكتورة (عافية صدًّيقي)  الطبيبة الباكستانية المتخصصة في علم الأعصاب التي اختفت من كراتشي في عام  2003م..،، أعلنت (إيفون ريدلي) خبرها على العالم: ثم بدأت حملة مكثفة للتوعية بقضية  عافية صديقي. وعبأت النشطاء للتحرك في هذه القضية التي تمثل قمة الظلم الأمريكي..،،  نجحت (ريدلي) في استثارة الرأي العام العالمي.. وأخذت تتابع قضية "عافية صديقي"  أعداد كبيرة من النشطاء والحقوقيين.. وكشف هؤلاء عن تعرض "عافية" خلال وجودها في  السجن لأنواع شتى من التعذيب تفوق قدرة أقوى الرجال على تحمله. أما عن وحشية  المعاملة فدلالتها أنها حين ظهرت لأول مرة في إحدى محاكم نيويورك لتحاكم على تلك  الاتهامات الملفقة الغريبة قبل أشهر معدودة.. كانت لا تستطيع الوقوف.. تستند إلى  آخرين أثناء الوقوف والمشي.. وتبدو هزيلة وضعيفة.. والدم ينزف منها ، وآثار التعذيب  بادية عليها.

لدكتوره الباكستانية.لديها 144 شهادة فخرية وشهادات في دراسة  الجهاز العصبي مِنْ المعاهدِ المختلفةِ مِنْ العالمِ ، طبيب الأعصاب الوحيد في  العالم الحاصل على الدكتوراه الفخرية من جامعة هارفارد 
لا يوجد حتى في أمريكا  من مؤهلاتها ،
اختطفت مع والدها و3 أطفال ، بواسطة مكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي من  كراتشي ، وبمساعدة من الحكومة الباكستانية.(على زعم الإتصال مع القاعدة) 
وهي  الآن في سجن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ،
بعد أن فقدت الذاكرة ، نظرا للتعذيب  الجسدي و الجنسي و النفسي .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


صباحكم خير وطاعة ...


تعمل في مستشفى خاص مبلغ 5 آلاف ريال بعد ثلاث سنوات من هروب الطبيبة المعالجة ، إلا أنها لم تعد للعمل في المستشفى الخاص، إثر تسببها في إجراء عملية تنظيف تسببت في تلف الرحم وفقدان الإنجاب. 



ياعلي ...وش هالطبيبة دي......تعبنا من كثر هالأخطاء الطبية خلاص طفح الكيل منهم ..كل يوم والثاني مسويين تجاربهم على خلق الله ....

لا وويش هالحكم الجائر بحق المريضة ....مو حرام عليهم لا....!! لاحول إلا الله...




13عاما سجن لشاب اغتصب شقيقته


*عاشرها... ونحرها لخيانتها*


ومخمور قتل زوجته وهي نائمة




يادافع البلا ياالله.....وش صاير بالدنيا....!!

>>قولي وش بقى ماصار فيها ...!! الله يكفينا الشر...



*اللوحة "7 أبوظبي" بيعت بـ17 مليون درهم* 


ياناااااس العالم مي قادرة تعيش وانتووو مسويين مزاد على لوحة ..!!!!!!!!!!



يعلنون أو يسجلون حضورهم أمام القادة بكلمة "صفر القتلى" وباللغة الإنكليزية Zero Killeds ومختصرها OK.


هي كان واضح إنها اختصار لكلمتين.....والحين عرفنا مفادها بالتفصيل.......

المعلومة مفيدة .......!! >لأنها تكرر هالكلمة واليوم طاحت على معناها الحقيقي  :toung: 


 خرجنا للعوده لمنازلنا وتفاجئنا بوجود دوريات أمن خلف الحسينيه وازدحام أشخاص مما ادى لإغلاق المنفذ




إنا لله...ومايستغلوا إلا أيام الوفيات ولياليها كون الناس منشغلين.....!!

التوقعات وطراطيش الكلام في الحالتين هو أذية لخلق الله ....

الله يكون بالعون... ..




زوجة تعتدي بالضرب على ضرتها


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان.....تذكرت المثل اللي يقول الضرة تحر ولو في القبر...يعني حتى لو هي بقبرها و هالزوج يطريها تلاقي  الثانية تجيها حرة ...


وهذي طبيعة أغلب النساء ..بس عاد مو تجي وتضرب وتتهجم كذا...... وين قاعدين احنا شا حيوانات مكرم القارئ ..........!!  :weird: 




شموووع ..شبكة ...أبو طارق..



يعطيكم العافية وعساكم ع القوة على كل جهد....

عطاءكم لايكلأ ........دمتم كما أنتم ......وحفظكم الرب من شر كل ذي شر...




موفقين بحق الحجة وحزونته...

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمووع ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

صباحك رضا وطاعة للرحمن 

مأجوره حبيبتي بمصاب الامام  


تسلمي حبيبتي عالتعليقات الحلووه لا عدمناها ياارب
  
 



> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان.....تذكرت المثل اللي يقول الضرة تحر ولو في القبر...يعني حتى لو هي بقبرها و هالزوج يطريها تلاقي الثانية تجيها حرة ...
> 
> 
> وهذي طبيعة أغلب النساء ..بس عاد مو تجي وتضرب وتتهجم كذا...... وين قاعدين احنا شا حيوانات مكرم القارئ ..........!!



 :bigsmile:   :deh: 

يوفقك ربي حبيبتي ويحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبووك ..

يعطيك ألف عافيه على جهودك

وعساك عالقوه ياارب

مضيغه من الأمس لليوم <<  :embarrest:  تفكر نفسها هي اللي حطت أخبار القطيف

ماعليه خيي المعذره منك فكري مشوش 

لاعدمنا عطائك 

مأجور إن شالله

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيكم العافية ..*

*سلمت يمناااكم ..*

----------

